# [PSP]Welches Plugin macht sowas



## Terrabug (21. März 2005)

Das einzige, was ich weiß, ist dass es mit einem Plugin für Paintshop Pro gemacht wurde.
Leider ist der "Künstler" nicht mehr zu erreichen 






Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## fluessig (22. März 2005)

Wow, also das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------

